# Chuck roast cook



## bgaviator (Feb 9, 2020)

First time doing a sous vide chuck roast. 131° for 48 hours. Rubbed with Worcestershire sauce and  Montreal Steak before bagging. Lightly coated with Hellman’s mayo after patting dry and re-seasoned with more Montreal Steak seasoning. Then a sear on the KJ cast iron griddle for a minute a side. Served with a horseradish sauce I made. Took bag juices and reduced down with some added beef stock and butter and Bella mushrooms. What a phenomenal meal!  Just like eating prime rib, but for much cheaper and foolproof! Enjoy the pics!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Feb 9, 2020)

That's what I'm talking about!  Looks incredible.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 9, 2020)

Nailed it that looks delicious


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 9, 2020)

Man that looks spectacular!! Big like!!


----------



## one eyed jack (Feb 9, 2020)

Best pictorial I've seen in a long time.  Great looking chow!!

Like


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 9, 2020)

Nice work . One of my favorite cooks . I agree on the prime rib .


----------



## fullborebbq (Feb 10, 2020)

Wow! looks great. I have been wanting to do this for awhile now. Your post has inspired me to go for it!
Might have to do a cold smoke before the SV.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 10, 2020)

Boy howdy does that ever look good! If two days in the sous vide bath gets it tender I'm going to give it a shot, Like. RAY


----------



## xray (Feb 10, 2020)

Just awesome!


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 10, 2020)

WOW!
You really nailed that one!
Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2020)

That looks Perfect, BG !!
Nice Job!
Like.
I've been doing my Chuckies @ 131° for 30 hours. I hate to have it go for a Double overnighter, but I might have to try 48 hours too.
Yours looks "That Good"!

Bear


----------



## Dirty Nails (Feb 10, 2020)

Oh boy - that looks excellent! Great job and thanks for sharing.


----------



## disco (Feb 10, 2020)

Beautiful beef, Bro! Big like!


----------



## jaxrmrjmr (Feb 12, 2020)

That looks gooooood.  I might have to break out the sous vide set up and give this a try.  Matter of fact, I know I will.  Lately I have only been using it for sausage and hotdogs.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 12, 2020)

jaxrmrjmr said:


> That looks gooooood.  I might have to break out the sous vide set up and give this a try.  Matter of fact, I know I will.



Me 2, I'm shopping for a chuck tomorrow morning. Seems to be good for a lot more than just steaks, I want to open it up and see what I can get.  RAY


----------



## sandyut (Feb 13, 2020)

WOA!  looks amazing!  on the must try list!


----------



## gary s (Feb 13, 2020)

Now that's a Dang nice looking meal

I "LIKE" it

Gary


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 13, 2020)

I went to the store today so I could be a big copycat. They had spargees for $2.99lb so I walked out with three pounds. They wanted $6.99 lb for Chucks, I was looking for more like $2.99lb, so I passed. I'll go to Sams tomorrow and give them their$3.50 pound for a 2-pack and plan on Monday dinner. Safeway has a special for the weekend, untrimmed tri-tip for $2.29lb, limit of two. I opened my own account when I was there and finished it online when I got home, so now I'll be able to cop four. I just hate paying any more than I have to for meat, it's the principle. RAY


----------



## fullborebbq (Feb 15, 2020)

You got me! Not going to hijack the thread, will start a new one with pics. 18 hours left out of 30 on the chuck roast as i type.


----------



## bgaviator (Feb 15, 2020)

If anyone wants a killer horseradish sauce to go with this check this out. I don’t use fresh horseradish as called for in the recipe as all I had was jarred. Use 3 tablespoons jarred.


----------

